# Noise .. observation not judgment!



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

Sorry I had to quote this from a website because it really made me laugh. The best humour is just the truth told with wit. 

"The inner courtyard of apartment blocks act as perfect echo chambers broadcasting residents' daily lives. With the windows open you can't help but hear it all. Family arguments, phone conversations, TVs blaring, food frying and a chorus of orgasms".


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

andyviola said:


> Sorry I had to quote this from a website because it really made me laugh. The best humour is just the truth told with wit.
> 
> "The inner courtyard of apartment blocks act as perfect echo chambers broadcasting residents' daily lives. With the windows open you can't help but hear it all. Family arguments, phone conversations, TVs blaring, food frying and a chorus of orgasms".


 So true. One evening my husband and his mother were in her kitchen, which has windows giving on to the inner courtyard, discussing her finances when the doorbell rang. It was the neighbour coming to say that she thought their conversation was of a delicate nature and that they should at least close the windows...:gossip:
My husband once rented a flat in Madrid where on a Saturday or Sunday afternoon in the summer your shared the neighbour's siesta through the snores that reverberated through the building via the indoor patio, Sooo noisy!


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

Funny Pesky. Lots of siesta orgasms in summer here! Guess they thought nobody around!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Not many orgasms on the village street where I live, most of the neighbours are well over 70. But there are a couple of donkeys on the hill behind the house who produce a very similar sound - about every half an hour, day and night.

Spain is officially the second noisiest country in the world - after Japan.

https://www.euroweeklynews.com/2011/04/28/spain-second-noisiest-country-in-the-world/#.Xc_XK1dKiiw


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

Alcalaina said:


> Not many orgasms on the village street where I live, most of the neighbours are well over 70. But there are a couple of donkeys on the hill behind the house who produce a very similar sound - about every half an hour, day and night.
> 
> Spain is officially the second noisiest country in the world - after Japan.
> 
> https://www.euroweeklynews.com/2011/04/28/spain-second-noisiest-country-in-the-world/#.Xc_XK1dKiiw


so funny!

have a poor dog 3 houses down who has the most awful high pitched incessant bark almost every weekday, as of course nothing is thought of leaving dogs all day (not that uk much better).

the article itself was hugely entertaining and also talked of the touch-feely nature of Spanish that us reserved Brits not used to. And yes, only the other night the waiter had both hands around me (several times) to shift me 6 inches to right to serve.... :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

not sure if only male waiters do that to males :rofl:


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Next door is a Yorkie who cries when he is left on his own which is often and the crying can be heard from about 50 m away.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

It's odd how Spain is so noisy in general, but then some strange logic applies that just don't make sense...

A few months back I was at a friend's apartment for a dinner. There were about 8 adults and 4 kids. Some adults were on the balcony, some inside with the kids, who were playing cards. Everyone was talking, but there was no TV, no music, no tablets or any other sound other than human voices. At five past midnight, three national police knocked on the door and said that we had been reported by a neighbor and that we could be charged for the excessive noise we were making.

But when we call the police because drunk people spilling out of a nightclub near our home at 5 am start fighting, or revving their cars and wheelspinning down the street, we are told that there's nothing they can do, or they don't have any units free....

Spain is noisy, yes, but people only like their own noise, not anyone else's!


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

Interesting. Police do seem very strict on house noise albeit seemed minimal for you. Police were called to a party across road in summer but it was massive and 1am. It wasn't me as they looked very drunk and lets just say i park car on road and didn't want keyed....

Baldilock sad but we have to somehow respect its considered nothing wrong or at least unusual here.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

andyviola said:


> so funny!
> 
> have a poor dog 3 houses down who has the most awful high pitched incessant bark almost every weekday, as of course nothing is thought of leaving dogs all day (not that uk much better).
> 
> ...


One of our Spanish employees at the shelter is a very flamboyant gay man. He is lovely, very funny and makes our workplace a great place to be.
Unfortunately he is very touchy-feely and is in the habit of grabbing women and hugging them and squeezing their rears. Our regular volunteers don't mind and grab him back and everyone laughs but occasionally a new volunteer is a bit take aback by his literally hands on approach.
So as his boss I decided to speak to him about it in a friendly way. He was perplexed and said it was just a bit of playful fun so I explained that yes, I understood that but that such behaviour could be construed as sexual harassment.
He looked puzzled, thought for a moment then said 'But I only do it to women'.

I'm not often lost for words.......


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

Haha mrypg! Couldn't make it up!

So i guess a man putting both hands around a woman to move her out the way is not on then? Even in Spain? ☺


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

andyviola said:


> Haha mrypg! Couldn't make it up!
> 
> So i guess a man putting both hands around a woman to move her out the way is not on then? Even in Spain? ☺


DEpends as to where he places his hands, surely....


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

Ok haha nice one. Well another section in this article is how the locals think nothing about blocking an entire pavement whilst deep in convo..so I wondered .. applying another local custom... if i can guide to one side with my hands ....or just do the British thing and walk around on the road? 🤣


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

andyviola said:


> Ok haha nice one. Well another section in this article is how the locals think nothing about blocking an entire pavement whilst deep in convo..so I wondered .. applying another local custom... if i can guide to one side with my hands ....or just do the British thing and walk around on the road? 🤣


No need, just say "permiso" in a firm voice and they'll move!


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

Thanks! Will do


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> No need, just say "permiso" in a firm voice and they'll move!


Or_* por favor *_as a question or *¿me dejas?*


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

Por favor remembering to raise my pitch for second word haha


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Dont get me started about inconsiderate noisy neighbours 
I am currently doing some diy and some nights I can hardly hear myself drilling


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

Rabbitcat said:


> Dont get me started about noisy neighbours
> I am currently doing some diy and some nights I can hardly hear myself drilling


If you can't beat em... go one better.

I did contemplate holding a massive English party at their siesta time....


----------

